# SELECT-Statement mit mehreren Variablen in einer Skalarwertfunktion aufrufen



## jupo22 (14. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hätte da folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte in einer Skalarwertfunktion einen SQL-Statement mit mehreren Variablen aufrufen:
set @Res = (SELECT * FROM @DimTable WHERE @DimSpalte = @Field)
Dies funktioniert leider nicht, weil er bei @DimTable eine Tabellenvariable erwartet.
Ich möchte ihm jedoch mit @DimTable einen String übergeben.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich mir schon überlegt, ob ich mir eine Procedure baue, die dieses SQL-Statement ausführt, da ich dort den EXECUTE-Befehl verwenden kann.
Ich kann jedoch nur via EXECUTE-Befehl die Procedure wiederum aufrufen, oder?

Ich wäre jetzt für einen Vorschlag dankbar, wie ich dieses Problem lösen könnte, da mir momentan keine weitere Lösung mehr einfällt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für euere Unterstützung
jupo22


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. September 2007)

Hi

Ich geh mal davon aus, du nutzt den SQL Server
Mit der Funktion EXEC kannst du SQL Statements ausführen, die, wie in deinem Fall, dynamisch erzeugt werden.

http://www.insidesql.de/beitraege/dev_basics/es_dynamisches_sql_fluch_und_segen.html


----------

